# The 2009 Fishing Thread



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

Alright so up here in Canada we have had some perfect fishing conditions so I wouldn't be suprised if some of ya'll have already brought in some monsters.

I've been out twice this season and caught one 9'' Perch (In Paris, Ontario for you locals).

Trying to beat last year's best which was this 38'' Pike:


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Here's my dad and a 19.5lb Musky 








Here I am with a 7lb channel catfish.








My biggest walleye so far this year (4lb 6oz)








My dad and a 24lb sturgeon caught icefishing on a med-light action rod and 8lb test line.....took over 45 mins to bring in!!!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

sweet catches. very jealous

the fishing here is pretty much no existent apart from some shitty man made lakes where old people go and catch two measly looking fish.
hope to one day go on a big fishing trip with a few buddies


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

Trevor...mind sharing the location that the musky was caught at?







haha.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Trevor...mind sharing the location that the musky was caught at?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was caught on the Milles-Iles River in Deux-Montagnes, Qc.
I has an even bigger one follow and strike at a 12" walleye I was bringing in. It was over 50" for sure!!!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Great fish guys!

I caught 5 rainbow trout this year, 3 15" and 2 12"... Nothing to get too excited about lol

But last year, in OC Maryland, I caught a 4' sandbar shark off the pier w/ squid


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

im goona try to post my 10LB walleye when I get the chance...Caught it last week.


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

went this past weekend on my boat in WI. Castle Rock if any of you locals know where that is. Brought home about half a cooler of stripe bass. Caught a smake musky also. (Had to release.) Too bad i don't have any pics.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

This is an unusual looking fish I caught in April called a 'Lookdown'.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

crazy looking pic...A long time ago I posted my 24lb northern I caught, but I can't find it on here at all


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

This is a pufferfish I caught in April
I'm not sure, but I think it's a Checkered Puffer Fish.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

cute looking lil guy


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> This is a pufferfish I caught in April
> I'm not sure, but I think it's a Checkered Puffer Fish.


Where the hell were you??

Lookdown jacks are awesome!!

They look like a Picaso painting!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

[email protected]° said:


> Where the hell were you??
> 
> Lookdown jacks are awesome!!
> 
> They look like a Picaso painting!!!!


I was in Florida. My Blue Couch has wheels!!!









Here is the pic I already posted in the mugshot thread of a baby Atlantic Stingray I caught.


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

Bullsnake said:


> Where the hell were you??
> 
> Lookdown jacks are awesome!!
> 
> They look like a Picaso painting!!!!


I was in Florida. My Blue Couch has wheels!!!









Here is the pic I already posted in the mugshot thread of a baby Atlantic Stingray I caught.









[/quote]

i would love to go fishing wherever you went.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

U guys suck!
I cant wait to do some Local Bass Fishing myself.
Some beers and some good ole relaxing fishing.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

I have caught a ass load of female crappie that have been 10+ inches. They had eggs in them so all of them was released. I cant wait till they start layin them eggs......


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

Went catfishing last week with 3 friends, no one got a single bite except for one buddy caught 5 channel cats all about 8 lbs...I wish I knew what he was doing right haha


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I am going to flood the crap out of this thread with pics. Soon as the river system goes down, and I make it to my lake place, there will be many pics.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice catches BS.
lookdowns are awesome. the adults get huge
that stingray looks awesome. they feel so velvety on the bottom and rough ontop


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

I went out again this afternoon, had a bit of luck......

























This is by far my biggest musky, over 40" and weighed 24lbs 1oz.
We caught him in a 10' dingy with a 3.5hp motor trolling with a silver and green spoon on 8lb fireline, he dragged our a$$es around the river for a halfhour!!!


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Trevor said:


> I went out again this afternoon, had a bit of luck......
> 
> View attachment 180877
> 
> ...


Wow Trevor, amazing catch !!! On what river did you get this guy ?? Rivières des Prairies?? Rivière des Milles-iles ??


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Moondemon said:


> I went out again this afternoon, had a bit of luck......
> 
> View attachment 180877
> 
> ...


Wow Trevor, amazing catch !!! On what river did you get this guy ?? Rivières des Prairies?? Rivière des Milles-iles ??
[/quote]

Sur la riviere des milles-iles.
The record musky for this river is 55lbs!!!


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

They have fish like that in the Thousand Island River?

Trevor, I might have to take a roadtrip up there in the next couple weeks. We should meet up for a beer!

What do you guys use to catch the big boys? I never can find where they are, and never know what to bring em in with.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I've only been hitting the credit since its local but no luck yet.
My buddy did catch a 13in female bass but I havnt been that lucky.
Congrats to those who have caught though.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> They have fish like that in the Thousand Island River?
> 
> Trevor, I might have to take a roadtrip up there in the next couple weeks. We should meet up for a beer!
> 
> What do you guys use to catch the big boys? I never can find where they are, and never know what to bring em in with.


No, the milles-iles in Quebec. Not the same as thousand islands in Ontario.
Let me know when you plan on coming down, and i"ll get my boat ready for some musky fishin'.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

I didnt bother keeping any of my fish one of the guys i went with took it all but forgot it in his truck for 2 days. Both days were blistering hot...he said he almost threw up the Monday we walked past it. hahaa

After fishing all 7 of us hit up like 8 bars. Kicked out of three. And ended up in a huge bar brawl at the end of the night. We just joined in.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Mattones said:


> I didnt bother keeping any of my fish one of the guys i went with took it all but forgot it in his truck for 2 days. Both days were blistering hot...he said he almost threw up the Monday we walked past it. hahaa
> 
> After fishing all 7 of us hit up like 8 bars. Kicked out of three. And ended up in a huge bar brawl at the end of the night. We just joined in.


Nice salmon!! Chinook?


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Trevor said:


> I didnt bother keeping any of my fish one of the guys i went with took it all but forgot it in his truck for 2 days. Both days were blistering hot...he said he almost threw up the Monday we walked past it. hahaa
> 
> After fishing all 7 of us hit up like 8 bars. Kicked out of three. And ended up in a huge bar brawl at the end of the night. We just joined in.


Nice salmon!! Chinook?
[/quote]
Yah it was a CHinook. I have some nice rainbows too somewhere on my pc.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

Trevor said:


> I went out again this afternoon, had a bit of luck......
> 
> View attachment 180877
> 
> ...


WOW!!








That's an awesome muskie!


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> I went out again this afternoon, had a bit of luck......
> 
> View attachment 180877
> 
> ...


WOW!!








That's an awesome muskie!
[/quote]
Thanks!!
And if you look carefully on the fish, you can see where a bigger one attacked him. He had 3 big teech maks on his back that aren't visible in the pics.


----------



## greenmonkey51 (Aug 16, 2004)

Since I'm a fish tech with the local university. I should have plenty of stories this summer, but today was pretty interesting. We were hoop-netting and got to our third set of nets and halfway through we pulled the net and we caught a 50lb beaver and a 4lb channel cat. The beaver was dead, but scared us a bit since we know what a beaver can do.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> And if you look carefully on the fish, you can see where a bigger one attacked him. He had 3 big teech maks on his back that aren't visible in the pics.


Spawning wounds. Nice catch!

I haven't been out yet.









I'm still riding the high of my 40 inch musky on Oconowmoc (damn, that's tough to spell!) lake last year. No pics.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

SERRAPYGO said:


> > And if you look carefully on the fish, you can see where a bigger one attacked him. He had 3 big teech maks on his back that aren't visible in the pics.
> 
> 
> Spawning wounds. Nice catch!
> ...


It's an incredible feeling catching them on light tackle. 5 1/2 foot med-light action rod and 8lb line (and no wire leader for this guy)


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

I was just reading about how muskie will go after small tackle, like jigs.


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

I finally got out today, but forgot my camera. Caught a couple of nice LM bass.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I was just reading about how muskie will go after small tackle, like jigs.


I've caught a couple of muskie on my lil micro-rod with 2lb test on a mr. twister jig. Not on purpose of course, but while fishing for gills and crappies. Sometimes you catch muskie while you have a crappie or a bluegill on.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

first day out in the big pond this year. 75 miles offshore in 1400 ft of water we followed a weedline for 4 hours...fishing sucked, caught 8 dolphin and lost one pretty sail. somehow the only pic of a fish (not us doing something stupid before, during, or after a fight) i can find on my computer is when one of my buddies jumped in with an underwater camera when we brought one to the boat.









frayed knot 75 miles offshore charleston, SC 5.31.09


----------



## greenmonkey51 (Aug 16, 2004)

Went to Holmes lake tonight and caught a couple crappie, a small bass, and was catcing bluegill at will. Last week was interesting on the Platte. At the confluence we were electrofishing and shocked up 19 sturgeon in one spot. We only netted about half that came up. Then along a rocky point we shocked up a saugeye, which is pretty cool for the Platte. Finally we finally got a silver carp. They are a pain trying to net since they hate electricity and are so quick.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

uuuu very nice fish
i went fishing couple times already but never took camera with me so no pics








last fishing trip was in PA (forgot name of lake) for 3 hours each got 42 pikes (2"-24") + i got bass,little carp
fishing trip month ago i got 25lb grass carp 
2 trips so far


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

went bass fishing today caught this monster with a blue gill.


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

i just started fishing so i am very inexperienced when it comes to it. I live in mankato, minnesota. there are a couple of spots around here, but it would be a lot better if i had a boat. been out 6 or so times this year and have yet to catch anything worth keeping.

Can anyone recomend a site to go to? to learn what type of setup to used when you are fishing for a certain type of fish? and what to use when lake fishing or river fishing?

this place called rapidan, mn i fish in the river with just regular hook and weights on the line...cast out and wait. tryin to catch walleye that way.

lake fishing i use bobber and about a size 10 hook for panfishing.

any advice would be appreciated


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

sKuz said:


> i just started fishing so i am very inexperienced when it comes to it. I live in mankato, minnesota. there are a couple of spots around here, but it would be a lot better if i had a boat. been out 6 or so times this year and have yet to catch anything worth keeping.
> 
> Can anyone recomend a site to go to? to learn what type of setup to used when you are fishing for a certain type of fish? and what to use when lake fishing or river fishing?
> 
> ...


If you're trying to catch fish like walleye which hang out near the bottom of the lake/river you can try this: Find a rig like a nightcrawler harness or a single hook for a leech that has a float on it. Then put a weight or two about a foot or two up the line from it. That way the weight will be on the bottom and the bait will float about a foot or so off the bottom. This works well for a slow moving river or if you're drifting in a boat or slowly retrieving your cast.
For notherns try a Mepps #4 gold or silver bucktail spinner, or the classic red/white daredevil. Cast near any weedlines. 
I've never fished by Mankato but I'd find a bait shop and talk to the owner about good spots for shore-fishing.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I have only been taking pics of walleyes this year, and it has been tough since the river is just now starting to get to a fishable level at some points. Still tough to find them.

I have caught a couple 10+ lb cats that I threw back, spose you guys would have liked to see those.

I need to start taking my camera fishing, only ones I seem to get are cell phone pics.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

Whatd you catch those guys on? Best they tasted nice..!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Whatd you catch those guys on? Best they tasted nice..!


Top two, worm harness.
Bottom two, pink jig head, white twister tail.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

had this wells catfish out at 23lb+ last week..... put up a great fight


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

Alexx said:


> had this wells catfish out at 23lb+ last week..... put up a great fight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice catfish man.


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

yesterdays catch:










1lb o'io (bonefish)
2lb o'io (bonefish)
3lb papio/ulua (giant trevelly)

last weeks catches:










just under 2lb omilu (bluefin trevelly)










small hammerhead shark

and some more random recent fishing expeditions:























































thats all for now:


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

that catfish is awesome







nice catch

exodon king, nice set of fish you caught. 
shame about that hammerhead though.


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

The shark was fine. I released it back to its home


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

exodon king said:


> The shark was fine. I released it back to its home


OH







in that case









nice catch. love to live somewhere like where you are. just walk to the beach and catch awesome fish like that.


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

bump


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)

After a week of constant rain, the sun finally came out this afternoon, so I went fishing on the Delaware River.
The water was very high, cold, and turbid and the fishing was slow. I caught a bunch of undersized smallmouth bass and this
walleye.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> After a week of constant rain, the sun finally came out this afternoon, so I went fishing on the Delaware River.
> The water was very high, cold, and turbid and the fishing was slow. I caught a bunch of undersized smallmouth bass and this
> walleye.


Look at bullsnake the walleye slayer! I didn't even know they had walters in NJ.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2009)

94NDTA said:


> Look at bullsnake the walleye slayer! I didn't even know they had walters in NJ.


Not naturally. The Pennsylvanian Fish Commision stocks some Walleye in the Delaware River and the NJ Fish and Wildlife stocks a few.
I rarely catch them, but I guess the water on Sunday was turbid and cool enough for them to be active.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Bullsnake said:


> Look at bullsnake the walleye slayer! I didn't even know they had walters in NJ.


Not naturally. The Pennsylvanian Fish Commision stocks some Walleye in the Delaware River and the NJ Fish and Wildlife stocks a few.
I rarely catch them, but I guess the water on Sunday was turbid and cool enough for them to be active.
[/quote]

That fish would make a great mount!







At least you were catching fish!


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> After a week of constant rain, the sun finally came out this afternoon, so I went fishing on the Delaware River.
> The water was very high, cold, and turbid and the fishing was slow. I caught a bunch of undersized smallmouth bass and this
> walleye.


Look at bullsnake the walleye slayer! I didn't even know they had walters in NJ.
[/quote]

One of my dip sh*t ex uncles catches them somewhere in NJ...

If I ever see him again, and he still wants to talk to me after I say what I have to say, I will ask him where he goes...


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

Caught this largemouth earlier today on a husky jerk in a retention pond


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

irishfan 689 said:


> Caught this largemouth earlier today on a husky jerk in a retention pond


Damn, that bass is huge!


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

that "lookdown" looks a lot like a kagami ulua here. (threadfin jack)

today we went out to laie point for some cliff fishing.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

No pics since I went by myself, but I fished for the first this season. I caught a 2ft cherry carp, and 3 catfish all over a foot. Actually, two cats, because I caught the same one twice. This was the first time in a while that I went fishing. I had a hard time at first getting the hook out. With the first catfish I felt so horrible, the hook went through its eye, I eventually got the hook out, I regret it and should have just let the hook in and done less damage. I gotta get a little better at getting the hook out though.

Today I caught another carp and 3 more cats. I cut the line one one cat, the other one the hook broke off in its mouth, and the 3rd one I quickly and successfully removed.

Any tips?


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

In September I am going fishing in the Amazon River. I am going to try and catch a Oxydoras Niger, uarus, geos, and some redhook silverdollars.


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

^Better share some pics when you're back young savage


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

irishfan 689 said:


> ^Better share some pics when you're back young savage


Sure will....


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

Although the Delaware River is nearly at flood-stage, the fishing has remained good.
I went fishing last Sunday and caught-and-released about a half-dozen Smallmouth Bass in the 12''-15" range.
I also caught countless undersized bass and a variety of other of fish.

I caught a 6" Creek Chub and decided he would make a good bait. So I put the hook back in his lip and sent him back 
out into the river. A minute later this Smallmouth Bass struck the Chub. You can see the chub hanging beneath the bass. All the bass were released unharmed.


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

Bullsnake said:


> Although the Delaware River is nearly at flood-stage, the fishing has remained good.
> I went fishing last Sunday and caught-and-released about a half-dozen Smallmouth Bass in the 12''-15" range.
> I also caught countless undersized bass and a variety of other of fish.
> 
> ...


WOW! Bass are cool. If I were you I'd set up a tank and keep the bass.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Went fishing outside of Fargo at a friends place I had never been before. Really cool place. Family owns farms land in the middle of nowhere, and is along two difference rivers. My phone died so I couldn't get all the pix (7 saugers total, only got a pic of 2) because it is in the middle of no where.

Anyway, pics










Imagine having this in your backyard. I would never leave, lol.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2009)

Alex 22 said:


> WOW! Bass are cool. If I were you I'd set up a tank and keep the bass.


Smallmouth bass may be too aggresive for an aquarium. I've been reeling in small bass when a larger bass would launch up from the depthes and attack the hooked bass, causing the hooked bass to nearly jump into my lap.

The water levels are still high and the bite is still hot here in New Jersey.
I didn't catch any really huge bass this past weekend, but I caught a few good ones and alot of 'shorts'.
All bass were quickly released.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

Yesterday evening I caught my biggest Smallmouth Bass of the season.
This picture doesn't do the fish justice. He had tremendous girth and easily weighed over 2 pounds.
I should have measured him, but I was in a hurry to get the exhausted fish safely back in the water.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice fish. Looks like you gut hooked him.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

fishguy1313 said:


> Nice fish. Looks like you gut hooked him.


No, it just looks that way. She was hooked in the upper lip.


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

last weekend my co worker took me out on his boat. it was saturday. we were using his fish finder, which displays fish icons as well as beeps when fish are present. took about an hour but we found em. eventually had to turn the fish finder off! just used a plain hook, and a weight. dropped the hook in the water about 14 feet and slowly jigged up and down. BAM! BAM! BAM! one after another! My buddy was catching bigger sunnies, while i was catching mostly perch and crappie! between the two of us we came away with 30 sunnies, 15 perch, and 3 crappie. I have a picture of the livewell in the boat. its on my phone so as soon as i figure out how to put it up i'll do so!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Man, I need to get my Poles back and go fishing!
Highly motivational Thread!


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Went out fishing at the cottage this Weekend in Washago , Ontario , Canada.

I ended up catching 1 x 13'' Small Mouth Bass and a Few Smaller Ones .. I tried Using
Minnows as bait , didnt work so well. I found Worms work great for me.

Ended up catching 2 Brown Map Turtles , Which I Did end up releasing









I had a Small mouth Bass in a bucket about 4 " the thing was... Ended up dying before
i could get it home to the aquarium. Left it out in the sun.. Opps.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

^ Way to go!


----------



## James Blake (May 18, 2005)

a couple that i caught a few weekends ago, when i get the pics from my buddies camera ill post them too, biggest LMB that ive ever seen on that sd card.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

James Blake said:


> View attachment 185285
> 
> View attachment 185284
> 
> ...


Those are some huge pike.

Post more pics of that chick fishing behind you.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Bullsnake PMed me earlier and told me he caught a 11" brown bass. Its his biggest catch since the 9" trouser trout. Way to go BS!


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

BS that smallie is about 16-17" thats a solid bass. Around here we average 17-20" in the fall and spring...my biggest this past spring was 21/1/2 at 4.5 lbs. I've caught some over the 23 inch range. In the summer it don't pay cause all we catch are diaper bass and rock bass and the occasional northern or perch...Still fun...i'm goona try to get some pics up

Gross old walter at 32 in half jus at 12lbs


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Thats you w8? For some reason I thought you were like 60 yrs old...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

the_w8 said:


> BS that smallie is about 16-17" thats a solid bass. Around here we average 17-20" in the fall and spring...my biggest this past spring was 21/1/2 at 4.5 lbs. I've caught some over the 23 inch range. In the summer it don't pay cause all we catch are diaper bass and rock bass and the occasional northern or perch...Still fun...i'm goona try to get some pics up
> 
> Gross old walter at 32 in half jus at 12lbs
> View attachment 185294


Holy sh*t man. Nice work!


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

I don't remember if i posted these yet or not. Anyway, 2 different 42" northerns.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

haha some days I feel 60 y/o. I'm goona try to get some nice bass pics up...I didn't get too many northern pics cause it was a slow year.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Caught over a dozen bass yesterday in an hour and a half. Largest was 18". No pic, but believe it.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I went for bass yesterday also. Must of caught 50+ with a couple of pics. Nothing huge 18" ish being the biggest with a bunch of diapers. I managed to catch the smallest bass yet in my life @ 2". Hit a 2" tube jig hehehe....


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

*The Fall Trout Season has begun!*

I wasn't expecting to see any trout today. It's very early in the season, and none of the online fishing reports mentioned trout starting their fall spawning runs. Today, it was unseasonably warm, with temps going into the 70's. Way too warm for a cold water fish like trout. But they were there and they had the feed bag on!

This 15-inch Rainbow Trout was the first trout I caught this year. I'm going to have a great dinner tomorrow.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^ you look like Quagmire bull

someone should make a gif using all of the pics you have posted with a fish it would be awesome


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

beautiful trout. I'm starting trout fishing around the big pond here. The browns are starting to roll around so I know soon they'll be on their feedbag also. The water is still a lil too warm due to the unseasonably warm temps like you mentioned BS.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

where did you catch that at?


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

n3p said:


> where did you catch that at?


That's Round Valley Reservoir (exit 20 off of Rt. 78)


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice fish BS!!

W8, whatd you catch that on! Beauty.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Fishing pics from my bachelor party.









1 hour into fishing.
















Yes, my buddy travis is completely hammered in this picture.









Limited out by 2, had a a couple 23" ers we had to throw back and bunch of smaller ones. Have a ton of pics, but will only post these.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

had this beast on my 30th

35lb 10oz


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

^^ Awesome fish, but my god is it ugly!


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

CichlidAddict said:


> ^^ Awesome fish, but my god is it ugly!


i dont want to shag it, just catch it









a face only a mother could love


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

big invasive and mutated terd...tell me you killed it


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

Boobah said:


> big invasive and mutated terd...tell me you killed it


im in England mate, we love carp here







.... we even give them names.... well carp anglers do anyway










so no i didnt kill it


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

Alexx said:


> had this beast on my 30th
> 
> 35lb 10oz
> 
> ...


My God! That's a huge mirror carp.

This summer has been so cold and rainy, I never got a chance to fish for carp.
Great fish.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

BUMP

Bear with me...Posting a few pics...can't get them all on the same post








20" SM Bass W/O tail pinch







That's some of the fish...rest of the files are too big







i also have some MONSTROUS northern pike pics 20+lbers, but can't seem to find them.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

decent eye my bud caught


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

20.5" almost 6LBS prespawn






Average eye 26"







21"


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Little 17"er


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

the_w8 said:


> View attachment 187474
> 20.5" almost 6LBS prespawn
> View attachment 187475
> Average eye 26"
> ...


Damn we need to hook-up those smallies are huge reminds me of those erie smallies and that eye boy o boy some slabs on that!!!!


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

alotta fun fishing...I kept that walleye and ate it and regretted it. It tasted like a bucket of dead monkies and I wish I woulda threw it back. We kept 8 others that day under 20 inches and they tasted great. Last time i keep one that big unless i'm mounting it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

Those are some huge bronzebacks!









I guess they grow 'em big out there in Wisconsin.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Actually this year has been the poorest on record IMO. My personal biggest outta that river was almost 23". We have caught a few big ones this year, but i think something is wrong with the ecology. I'm kinda worried actually. I started to notice it 2 years ago especially ice fishing. The only thing that hasn't declined has been the trout fishing through the ice. That's been amazing every year for me so far.

Here's what I use for ice fishing trout in the winter. Works to the tee


----------

